# Rotisserie Lamb



## fwismoker (Mar 26, 2017)

I grew up not knowing what lamb tasted like so I'm pretty lamb illiterate.   Since being introduced to lamb I've grilled some chops and they were fantastic.  I never see much lamb in the store but ran across a market in the neighborhood that carries it so I asked them to cut out the ribs figuring it would be good on the rotisserie. 

Prepped it by removing some fatty chunks and removing the membrane.  Next rubbed it down with olive oil and applied a SPG rub from Sucklebusters.  Fit this guy on the rotisserie using the OctoForks from OctoForks and spun it over some firey splits.....  YUM!    Pulled it when it was probe tender all over, the juices were flowing and it had a nice smoke ring. 















lamb.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Mar 26, 2017


















lamb (2).JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Mar 26, 2017


















lamb (3).JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Mar 26, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2017)

Looks delish and those "Octo Forks" look awesome also.....


----------



## b-one (Mar 26, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## fwismoker (Mar 26, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks delish and those "Octo Forks" look awesome also.....


Thank you Dave it's an amazing way to cook. 


b-one said:


> Looks tasty!


Thanks b-one!   It was flat out tasty, No two ways about it.    I forgot what kind of grill you use but if it's too small to spin certain cuts you should think about spinning over a fire pit.   Adam will tell you too, Spinning over a split fire rocks.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 26, 2017)

That looks great! I've done boneless legs on the rotisserie but you took it to another level.


----------



## fwismoker (Mar 26, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> That looks great! I've done boneless legs on the rotisserie but you took it to another level.


Thanks!  The next lamb I want to do is bone or  boneless lamb leg on the spinner.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2017)

That looks delicious!

And I just love lamb!!

Al


----------



## fwismoker (Mar 27, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks delicious!
> 
> And I just love lamb!!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al.  It's sure a nice alternative to the normal stuff!   It's always juicy too.


----------



## disco (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks wonderful!

Disco


----------



## fwismoker (Mar 28, 2017)

Disco said:


> Looks wonderful!
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco!    Do you get a chance to cook much up your way?


----------



## disco (Mar 29, 2017)

FWIsmoker said:


> Thank you Disco!    Do you get a chance to cook much up your way?


Kind of. We've had the most snow in a couple of decades so I have been shovelling a lot. I also curl and the last couple of months have been the end of the season so a lot of bonspiels and I even volunteered to supply soup for the BC Masters Bonspiel. Despite the weather, I got some smokes in but then the local community TV channel asked me to do some cooking programs so I have done some cooks for them but being community TV, I get to do my own editing and producing so that took a bunch of time. 

In short, some cooking but not as much as I'd like.

I see you have been taking advantage of the better climate down there and have done some great smokes. I am jealous but will get back on the horse soon.

Disco


----------

